# Loughborough Sports Day 21 May 2001 for T1s over 18



## Copepod (Apr 29, 2011)

Opportunity for over 18s with type 1 diabetes to participate in football / swimming / gym based cycling / gym based fitness at Loughborough University on Sat 21st May 2011. Free, including accommodation of Fri 20th May plus meals, but registration and returnable ?50 deposit cheque required. Chaired by Dr Ian Gallen. the doctor behind www.runsweet.com 

Full details and links to application form here:
http://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-events/lifescan-animas-loughbrough-sports-day-2011.html


----------

